# Safety Glazing Required At Water Closet



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 29, 2014)

http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/4justice2/media/BathWindow800x611_zpsb61fbebc.jpg.html

*Have a difference of opinion as to the hazard? *Both windows less than 24 inches.

Thanks advance for your answers.







*R308.4.2 Glazing adjacent doors. *

Glazing in an individual fixed or operable panel adjacent to a door where the nearest vertical edge of the glazing is within a 24-inch (610 mm) arc of either vertical edge of the door in a closed position and where the bottom exposed edge of the glazing is less than 60 inches (1524 mm) above the floor or walking surface shall be considered a hazardous location. 

*Exceptions: *

1. Decorative glazing.

2. When there is an intervening wall or other permanent barrier between the door and the glazing.

3. Glazing in walls on the latch side of and perpendicular to the plane of the door in a closed position.

4. Where access through the door is to a closet or storage area 3 feet (914 mm) or less in depth. Glazing in this application shall comply with :Next('./icod_irc_2012_3_par115.htm')'>section R308.4.3.

5. Glazing that is adjacent to the fixed panel of patio doors. 

*R308.4.3 Glazing in windows. *

Glazing in an individual fixed or operable panel that meets all of the following conditions shall be considered a hazardous location:

1. The exposed area of an individual pane is larger than 9 square feet (0.836 m2);

2. The bottom edge of the glazing is less than 18 inches (457 mm) above the floor;

3. The top edge of the glazing is more than 36 inches (914 mm) above the floor; and

4. One or more walking surfaces are within 36 inches (914 mm), measured horizontally and in a straight line, of the glazing. 

*Exceptions: *

1. Decorative glazing.

2. When a horizontal rail is installed on the accessible side(s) of the glazing 34 to 38 inches (864 to 965 mm) above the walking surface. The rail shall be capable of withstanding a horizontal load of 50 pounds per linear foot (730 N/m) without contacting the glass and be a minimum of 11/2 inches (38 mm) in cross sectional height.

3. Outboard panes in insulating glass units and other multiple glazed panels when the bottom edge of the glass is 25 feet (7620 mm) or more above _grade_, a roof, walking surfaces or other horizontal [within 45 degrees (0.79 rad) of horizontal] surface adjacent to the glass exterior.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 29, 2014)

Water closet, no unless conditions of hazardous location is meet.


----------



## steveray (Jan 29, 2014)

Within 24" of door....Tempered


----------



## kyhowey (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes. Both windows within 24" arc.  They could change the swing and put the latch on the window side and meet exception 3.


----------



## steveray (Jan 30, 2014)

Good call!....Correct!


----------



## High Desert (Jan 30, 2014)

That will change in the 2015 code. Only has to be tempered on the in-swinging side. There was no logical reason for the side where the door does not swing into it. But the current code requires both to be tempered.


----------



## steveray (Jan 30, 2014)

High Desert said:
			
		

> That will change in the 2015 code. Only has to be tempered on the in-swinging side. There was no logical reason for the side where the door does not swing into it. But the current code requires both to be tempered.


So....Just where the door swings into the glass? I thought part of it was going for an outswing door and going through the window instead.....


----------



## Keystone (Jan 30, 2014)

The arc is on the out swing, unless its a barn style or double hinged door.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 30, 2014)

The door handle assembly in addition to the door trim on the inside portion of the frame would qualify as a perm barrier/stop.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 30, 2014)

"Could swing into the bathroom", is not specified in the code. My house could burn down due to combustible 2 by 6 construction but its allowed cause its the current accepted method as stipulated on the approved plans just as the bathroom out swing is.


----------



## steveray (Jan 30, 2014)

I guess I am not being clear.....The door swinging into the glass is the hazard to the glass? Or the person going through the glass instead of the door?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 30, 2014)

steveray  glazing subject to human impact.  The code change; RB111-13 was indeed approved as submitted (AS); but the term in-swinging may change.


----------



## steveray (Jan 30, 2014)

Why is the hinge side more dangerous than the latch side? Perp to hinge= tempered, perp to latch= no?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 30, 2014)

Newtons law of motion perhaps?


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2014)

OK...So it must be for the times when someone opens the door and there is someone standing on the outswing side and gets pushed through the window...not a person going for the door and hitting the window instead....Funny, second one seems more likely to me.....


----------



## High Desert (Jan 31, 2014)

See  Code Change RB111-13 by Charles S. Bajnai, Chesterfield County, VA, ICC Building Code Action Committee and Virginia Building and Code Officials Association. It makes sense.


----------

